

Facebook emailed me the same question 24 times in a month. - craigmc
http://lefthand.me/post/37674874102/so-i-have-this-facebook-account-i-dont-use-i

======
pknight
this is what finally got me to the pull the plug on my account, I got tired of
the emails trying to connect me to people I didn't know. Each email reminded
me I wanted to kill the account and whatever motivation I had to keep it
slowly eroded away.

